# waterworld for 3 $



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yeas odd lots,big lots, what ever you call it, has water world for 3$! to think one of the most espensive films ever made,you can get for 3 $.

anywaysif this would have been an mid 80's movie{an hour and a hlaf} it would have been a big hit at the drive in double feature or a stieght to VCH release.

but like most kevin[iam god neel befor me!} costner film,it just gos on to damn long.

cut out the boring **** and it would be a great action film.

wait till i get on my postman kick. i read the book!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet
gunna add it to my collection


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I almost really liked that movie, but couldn't. It had a lot going for it... I mean Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome at sea with jetskis and machineguns, how cool is that... and it still managed to be tedious as hell. You'd think Hollywood would have learned after Heaven's Gate and Ishtar... a bazillion gajillion dollar budget just means it BETTER be more fantastic than anything ever or you won't have a prayer of getting your money back. The ponytail set must consist of ex-congressmen with the cavalier way they throw money around.


----------

